# Jet Outboard Upgrades



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2014)

So many of you saw the destruction I did to my foot a week or so ago  I got a GREAT deal on a new foot, liner and lightly used 3-blade stainless impeller from a member on here (mphelle). Since I got such an awesome deal I had a few extra bucks to spend and replace a few wear parts like water pump impeller, fuel pump repair kit, plugs etc. I also just ordered some sport reeds from Chris Carson Marine. What, if any, improvement can I expect from a 3-blade stainless impeller. How about the Carson sport reeds? This is all on a 1994 Johnson 50/35.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 10, 2014)

The 3 blade stainless should give you a better holeshot, probably about the same on top end. But with doing everything at the same time you should notice a considerable difference at both ends.

Hopefully Lil Blue Rude checks in, he works magic on the JohnnyRudes and should be able to get you up and flying!!!


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 10, 2014)

Forgot to add from what I have read Chris Carson is the go to for upgraded reeds, so you are on the right track there.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2014)

Awesome!! Looking forward to getting everything back together and back on the water.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 10, 2014)

you may need to rejet after replacing the reeds. I had a merc 25 that i replaced the reeds in and it actually slowed my down a mph. rejetted (it was running a little lean) and gained an amazing amount of holeshot and mid range.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind. Thanks man.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 10, 2014)

Hogans right you should have better holeshot and might see 1mph on top. the stainless blades are a lot thinner then the aluminums. Jets should be ok, I didn't have any problem with Chris's reeds in my 40hp evinrude. It will make it more responsive and you might see some top end gains too. Depending on what thickness reeds I used made a big difference with holeshot and top end ( got a couple different sets). You'll notice the difference with them both on. Don't know if your motor was original 50hp or upgraded with 50hp carbs but one difference between the 2 was the reed stops. The 40hp stops are only open 3/16" or so and the 50hp are closer to 1/4" of more. That's best that I can remember been a while but you can tell if there 40hp cause they are barely open.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Lill' Blue Rude!! It's a stock 50hp. Based on your description, I'm not sure if that's better or not? Chris reccommended his sport reeds for my engine. We'll see how everything goes once I get her all back together. Hopefully have her back on the water late next week.

For comparison I was getting 28mph with myself, a passenger and fishing gear. Hole shot and getting up on plane was OK, but I'd like to definitely see some improvement there.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 11, 2014)

Im going to do some intake work, an exhaust tuner and carson reeds on my merc 60/45 2 stroke. Merc guy claims 8-10hp gains are possible with these three mods. I may do the aluminum flywheel as well for throttle response.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355445#p355445 said:


> smackdaddy53 » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Im going to do some intake work, an exhaust tuner and carson reeds on my merc 60/45 2 stroke. Merc guy claims 8-10hp gains are possible with these three mods. I may do the aluminum flywheel as well for throttle response.



What exactly are you going to be doing with your intake work? Never heard of an exhaust tuner.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 11, 2014)

BigTerp said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355445#p355445 said:
> 
> 
> > smackdaddy53 » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Im going to do some intake work, an exhaust tuner and carson reeds on my merc 60/45 2 stroke. Merc guy claims 8-10hp gains are possible with these three mods. I may do the aluminum flywheel as well for throttle response.
> ...


Supposedly the Merc 60 has lots of restriction as well as the exhaust. This plus Chris Carson reeds are supposed to unleash 8-10 additional horsepower. I have to discuss more with the merc motor guru because I am not as savvy with engines. I can do some of it but only worked on smaller outboards. 
I may just go with the reeds if the rest ends up being too expensive or takes too long. I am ready to get that boat in the water!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jun 11, 2014)

BigTerp said:


> [url=<a class="vglnk" href="https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=355445#p355445 said:
> 
> 
> > smackdaddy53" target="_blank" rel="nofollow" tooltip="Link added by VigLink"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>www</span><span>.</span><span>tinboats</span><span>.</span><span>net</span><span>/</span><span>forum</span><span>/</span><span>viewtopic</span><span>.</span><span>php</span><span>?</span><span>p</span><span>=</span><span>355445</span><span>#</span><span>p355445</span><span>]</span><span>smackdaddy53</span></a> » 29 minutes ago[/url]"]Im going to do some intake work, an exhaust tuner and carson reeds on my merc 60/45 2 stroke. Merc guy claims 8-10hp gains are possible with these three mods. I may do the aluminum flywheel as well for throttle response.
> ...


If I had to guess he's talking about porting on the reed cages( or in his case reed plate) Pretty much smoothing out air flow by rounding sharp edges and removing casting flaws to help air flow. Just have to take a look at the intake and you can see where restrictions are and what can be done to straighten out the air flow. Tuners are the exhaust pipe. Most stock are straight with little to no flare. Performance ones are flared of belled at the bottom.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 12, 2014)

Makes sense. Anything I should look at/consider doing while I have the leaf plates out?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 12, 2014)

Lilbluerude is the one to ask, I am going to just follow instructions given to me and see what happens. 
I suppose a dremel and vaccuum to polish the intake?


----------

